# Παιονία, παιωνία, πεονία



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

Είδα να χρησιμοποιείται η *πεονία* σαν απόδοση τού *peonage* (OED: «in Mexico spec. the condition of a peon serf, servitude for debt»). Έχουμε ξαναδεί το _peonage_ στο νήμα _indentured servant_.

Στον Πάπυρο, λήμμα _δουλεία_, ενότητα _*Δουλεία για χρέη*_, διαβάζουμε:
*Οι «πεόνες» του Μεξικού*
Στο Μεξικό άνθησε μια ειδική μορφή δόλιας σύμβασης υποχρεωτικής εργασίας. Στις πρώτες δεκαετίες τής ιστορίας τού Μεξικού, οι Ισπανοί κατακτητές επινόησαν έναν νέο τρόπο να εξαναγκάζουν τους φτωχούς και κυρίως τους Ινδιάνους σε εργασία στις φυτείες και στα ορυχεία. Οι εργάτες αυτοί αποκαλούνταν πεόνες (peónes), λέξη που ήταν συνώνυμη αρχικά με το «χειρώνακτες», αργότερα όμως σήμαινε ειδικά εκείνους που ήταν αναγκασμένοι να υπηρετούν τον πιστωτή τους για να εξοφλήσουν χρέη, τα οποία είχαν δεσμευθεί με συμβόλαιο να εξοφλήσουν με εργασία. Για παράδειγμα, ενώ το Σύνταγμα και η νομοθεσία των ΗΠΑ απαγόρευαν κάθε ακούσια εργασία αυτού τού είδους μέσα στη χώρα, οι πρώην δουλοκτητικές Πολιτείες επινόησαν πολιτειακούς νόμους που έδιναν την ευχέρεια στους εργοδότες να εξαπατούν ανίδεους ανθρώπους, πείθοντάς τους να υπογράψουν συμβόλαια εργασίας για εξόφληση χρεών τους, καθώς και άτομα που είχαν καταδικαστεί σε πρόστιμα να υπογράφουν άλλα παρόμοια συμβόλαια.​
Στα ελληνικά ο *peon* (αγγλικά προφέρεται [πίον], ισπανικά peón [πεόν], Wikipedia) είναι άκλιτο (*ο πεόν, οι πεόν*) ή εξελληνισμένο (*οι πεόνες, των πεόνων*).

Στο διαδίκτυο θα το βρούμε τονισμένο και *_πέονες_, αν και κάποια από τα ευρήματα αφορούν τους Παίονες, εκείνους που ζούσαν στην Παιονία. Από το Παπυράκι:
*Παίονες*, ινδοευρωπαϊκό φύλο που ως τα τέλη τού 6ου π.χ. αι. κατοικούσε στη Β. Μακεδονία, στις περιοχές γύρω από τον Στρυμόνα και τον Αξιό (*Παιονία*). Το 359-358 π.Χ. ηττήθηκαν από τον Φίλιππο Β' και το βασίλειό τους μετατράπηκε σε κράτος δορυφόρο των Μακεδόνων.​
Παιονία (Βικιπαίδεια) - Paeonia, Paeonians (Wikipedia)

Δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε την αρχαία Παιονία με το λουλουδάκι που γράφεται *παιωνία* (κοινώς *πηγουνιά*) και πήρε το όνομά του από τον θεό *Παιώνα* που θεράπευε με βότανα.

Αυτή είναι η γνωστή *peony* στα αγγλικά, την οποία γνωρίζω από τον καιρό του _Sweet peony_. Η _παιωνία_ είναι το αρχαίο θηλυκό τού _παιώνιος_. Σήμερα κάποιοι λένε _παιώνια_, και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εκδημοτικισμένη _παιωνία_ ή επηρεασμός από την _peony_.

Σύνοψη:
*peons* = οι πεόν, οι πεόνες
*peonage* = πεονία
*Paeonia* = Παιονία
*Paeonians* = Παίονες
*peony* = παιωνία, κν. πηγουνιά


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2011)

Παιώνια δεν είναι συνηθέστερο το όνομα του αγριολούλουδου;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Παιώνια δεν είναι συνηθέστερο το όνομα του αγριολούλουδου;


Έγραψα από πάνω γιατί νομίζω ότι οι μισοί το τονίζουν _παιωνία_ και οι άλλοι μισοί _παιώνια_. 
Στο Γκουγκλ:
627 παιωνία + 425 παιωνίες = 1052
581 παιώνια + 532 παιώνιες = 1113

Ο τονισμός που επέλεξα για τον τίτλο είναι όχι μόνο επειδή έτσι το έμαθα και μου έχει μείνει, αλλά και επειδή αυτός ταίριαζε και στο ορθογραφικό παιχνίδι!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Παίονες*, ινδοευρωπαϊκό φύλο που ως τα τέλη τού 6ου π.χ. αι. κατοικούσε στη Β. Μακεδονία, στις περιοχές γύρω από τον Στρυμόνα και τον Αξιό (*Παιονία*). Το 359-358 π.Χ. ηττήθηκαν από τον Φίλιππο Β' και το βασίλειό τους μετατράπηκε σε κράτος δορυφόρο των Μακεδόνων.​
> Παιονία (Βικιπαίδεια) - Paeonia, Paeonians (Wikipedia)


Πάντως και η σκοπιανή βίκι δέχεται ότι οι Μακεδόνες ήταν Έλληνες: http://mk.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...and_environs.png&filetimestamp=20101226141535.


----------

